# Why do coffee beans need to be roasted?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey

What does roasting do for the coffee?

I am thinking about juicing beans, to create a very strong cup of coffee, that does not have any burnt taste.

For this I believe that I should use un-roasted green coffee beans.


----------



## jmn (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Addymark

Coffee beans are dried in their country of origin prior to shipment, dried using various techniques both natural and artificial. The beans also dry further during shipment.

It will be pretty hard to "juice" an imported bean. Might be possible if you grow them yourself.

The roasting process changes the bean chemically so an unroasted bean would taste pretty different to what you might be expecting.

Hope that helps.


----------

